# Lord Elgin Electronic



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> I've been meaning to post a reply to this topic for several days but have been struck down with a filthy *man cold* for the last 4 days; typically, just beginning to get over it and back to work tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I haven't forgotten!

I've been busing collecting as much data regarding this watch movement as I can. So far I've managed to get copies of three different related patents and a few reference articles. Very interesting stuff!

One of the articles states that "During Elgin's early works on the battery powered electronic wristwatch, they learned that the LIP Watch Company of Besancon, France, was also doing research on an electronic wristwatch. *Elgin exchanged electric watch research for LIP's automated watchmaking machinery*." I wondered what the connection was. There's probably more to the story than we'll ever know.

The Elgin watch company was experiencing problems on all fronts after WWII, labour issues, foreign competition, internal politics, etc. and most of these came to a head in the late 50's and early 60's. Just about the wrong time to be developing ground breaking wristwatch technology. I even found references that Elgin had acquired a semiconductor company to bring into the fold. Must have been interesting times!

There is one thing that is bothering me. I am a bit concerned about the age and condition (stability) of the acrylic crystal. Should I be concerned about the possibility of the plastic crystal properties breaking down and becoming brittle with age? As you know it is a front loader. If it "broke" while being removed I'm thinking that it would be near impossible to find a replacement.

What do you think? Are my concerns regarding the acrylic crystal justified?

Larry


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Larry,

Unless there is something very unique about the acrylic crystal on your Elgin, you should have no worries about replacing it easily....if it looks a bit brittle, cracked, badly scratch or "crazed", I'd replace it...and I've never had trouble finding & fitting a modern replacement that costs a few dollars. This is especially true for round crystals...odd shaped crystals are another thing altogether.

Now open it up and lets see that movement!









Cheers

Paul


----------

